# Smoking Marijuana Again?



## anonymouse54321 (Jan 12, 2010)

don't do it


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

reversefungi said:


> Hey guys! I posted a thread earlier this year regarding my depersonalization experience (you can find it here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/19727-my-story-of-recent-dp/).
> 
> Luckily, I have had a lot of success by not focusing on my issue, and even though the feeling of DP is still lingering somewhat in the background, I no longer pay any attention to it, and to me at this point it is just nothing more than amusing. It doesn't give me any real stress in the slightest, and I feel as if DP is no longer a problem any more in my life. However, I now face some different issues.
> 
> ...


Don't smoke it again.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

reversefungi said:


> Hey guys! I posted a thread earlier this year regarding my depersonalization experience (you can find it here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/19727-my-story-of-recent-dp/).
> 
> Luckily, I have had a lot of success by not focusing on my issue, and even though the feeling of DP is still lingering somewhat in the background, I no longer pay any attention to it, and to me at this point it is just nothing more than amusing. It doesn't give me any real stress in the slightest, and I feel as if DP is no longer a problem any more in my life. However, I now face some different issues.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with the above poster, Xerei. I wouldn't risk it man. There is actually a member on here who COMPLETELY recovered from DP for 2 months, and then he mistakingly smoked again and ended up with strong DP again. Better to be safe than sorry, eh?


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

don't do drugs anymore


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

I think that if you want to smoke weed again you need to really work on controlling your anxiety first, otherwise you are setting yourself up for dp again.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

i'd say dont bother purely because your dp is low, i have smoked many times wit dp and it hasnt made my dp worse in the slightest, but weed makes you think and when you have dp thats the last kind of drug you want to be taking, so if ya do smoke dont take much and just keep talking to everyone and doing things


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

I would recommend that you DO NOT smoke again. Tons of people have been in the same situation as you and just a little weed throws them straight back into full blown DP again. 
If you insist on smoking again only smoke low grade instead of chronic or 'dro'. And come back and let us know how you handle it.


----------



## Anakronak (Jun 16, 2010)

I got better once. And then I smoked weed. And now I'm back here. You shouldn't do it, but you probably will. So good luck. I hope you have better results.


----------



## anonymouse54321 (Jan 12, 2010)

a


----------



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

if DR has taught me anything it will be to stay well away from weed. i used to absolutely adore the stuff but no more for me, it's not worth it!


----------

